# I think I have a SERIOUS problem.



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

...I think I have GGMR. My 5th rat since august - that's 9 months or so. Almost got 6 but I had to refrain. 

I saw this girl in Petsmart about 2 weeks ago and I've gone in several times and she's still been there. Tonight I decided I would just hold her and see if she was sweet. Well, she was 










I couldn't tell until I picked her up but I think she is rex? The clerk told me she wasn't because she's a dumbo, but since rex is fur and dumbo is ears I don't see why she can't be both - half of her whiskers are curly, her fur is soft and kinky (the softest little fur I have ever FELT). So I think she is a rex. She also said rex have health problems so they don't sell them, so I think maybe she was just saying that so I wouldn't think she was a rex? I dunno. Anyway she's a cutie!










I think her marking is Berkshire, her belly is white and the very tip of her tail is pink. Her feet have black/grey on them so I guess she is mismarked. 

She is also so tiny, my other girls were all twice this size when I got them! I guess they had just been waiting at the store longer? Her ears are huge and floppy and I love them lol. They look bigger than the other dumbos I have seen in photos. 

She is SO sweet! The woman at the store said they had a hard time holding her but she just sat in my hands, licked my fingers and started cleaning her face! Then she climbed up into my hair! She doesn't seem scared at all, has no problem being picked up, held and petted. I am going to work extra hard to make sure she stays this way - I have no idea why the clerk said she wasn't hand-trained. She seems pretty sweet so far  Just like Sophie and Cameron were, whereas Katie and Thirteen were always scared and have slightly come out of their shells with work. 










So my husband walked into the store as I was signing the papers and we have a new baby  I set up her cage, this will be for q.tine and until she's big enough for the FF. I need to get some more toys and blankies and clean the cage a bit more but it will do for tonight - I didn't know I'd be bringing home a cutie  I put everything on the bottom so she only has to walk on the bedding but she is having fun exploring the rest of the empty cage lol. And peeing on her food. If I have toys that the other rats have which I cleaned so they don't smell like the other girls, are they okay to give her now? They are all healthy, it's just her getting them sick I would need to worry about right?

I made a video which shows her belly and fur really well but YouTube won't let me upload right now. I tried google video and it says it's live but I still can't see it. Here is the link in case it works soon: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7200981240428968899

I gave her a nice bowl of food mix, blocks and treats, and the first thing she grabbed was an apple bark bite! (These little chew treats I got to hang on the kabobs) and then a mazuri block! Then a peanut of course, which she never got open lol. She's had a nice drink of water and is sleeping now! What a day!

She doesn't have a name yet, I will post if I think of it. Any ideas? 

(Meanwhile the other girls are all going nuts over a paper towel. Just thought I'd share )

YAY! Okay and any tips on overcoming my ggmr?


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

OMG she's soooo cute <3
I'm so jealous.
The girl at that store sounds kind of dunce if you ask me (sorry XD)
But either way.

To get rid of GGMR avoid pet stores. Lots of fluids and bed rest :lol:
I'm just kidding. I really don't know haha.


----------



## RatPrincess (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG she's the cutest little ratlet I've ever seen!  *hopes my two don't hear!! lol!!*

Btw, she could be a rex, she looks a lot like it and some Dumbos also seem to have huge ears when they're babies, some don't though, it differs, but you have a really cute girlie no matter what!


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

That's what I told my husband - she seemed to know more about rats than most of the clerks I've met but she wasn't an expert lol. Not that I am of course but I know what rex and dumbo mean anyway. 

They had a little very pretty blue self girl that I had to practically shoot myself in the foot not to take her too. They'd been there way too long! LOL.

Maybe her ears just seem so big because she is so small! 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

Leala said:


> OMG she's soooo cute <3
> I'm so jealous.
> The girl at that store sounds kind of dunce if you ask me (sorry XD)
> But either way.
> ...


It sucks that you cant always rely on pet store employees to know what they are talking about even though its their job. Ive dealt with my handful of dunces! :lol:


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Pet store employee lack of knowledge is EXACTLY why EVERYONE needs to research pets before the buy them! Don't always rely on the pet store employees to know even a single thing they're talking about.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

jesirose said:


> ...any tips on overcoming my ggmr?


Here's what cured me: buy two pregnant rats and raise two litters at the same time. :wink: 

After dealing with 22 rats I was happy to downsize again.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Haha yeah that would probably do it.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

She is so precious!!!

Definitely a rex, Iâ€™d say. My Petsmart never has rex or hairless rattiesâ€¦but I guess thatâ€™s a good thing â€˜cause I really donâ€™t need any more rats. :lol:


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable!! I have the same cage. 

I wish someone would care enough about animals to mandatory EVERY pet stores employees to take a test about their knowledge on animals. Especially ones they are freaking selling.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

I got her a new cage today cause I had credit at the store and the old one was ugly 

What about Jackie? I think it's a good name for her!


----------



## ChrissyGz0r (Mar 3, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww she's gorgeous (is a she .. forgot already and only read it two mins ago lol)

I know what you mean bout the workers ... when i was in a big pet store i asked the woman to get me out a rat and she didnt even know what sex it was had to ask my partner .. but in the little pet shop i got the other 4 in they know quite alot so its good 
ooh and ggmr? lol


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Gotta Get More Rats!!

I named her Addie


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable! I love the name too, I was going to suggest Abby, but Addie is even cuter! I don't even look at the pet store rats any more, otherwise mine would have at least 7 or 8 more friends...


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks!
Normally I can resist the rats at Petsmart pretty well if I'm not going to get rats specifically, but she was there so long and sooo adorable and sweet I just couldn't help it. One time I was there and she came up to the glass and yawned and her little ears wiggled. Too cute.


----------

